# Interesting article about closures



## deboard (Apr 25, 2010)

Interesting in that they bottled the same wine with many different closures and compared it at different intervals.

http://www.wineloverspage.com/wineadvisor2/tswa20100416.php

There is a pdf link with a bit more information. I wish that each bottle was labeled with the type of closure. They mention that some synthetics didn't last 28 months, but I didn't see any more info.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2010)

Very Cool although I wont be using screw tops unktil I cant get anymore corks or corked bottles.


----------



## jet (Apr 25, 2010)

Interesting! The last study I saw on screw tops said that not only do they prevent the wine from aging, they also cause it to go bad in 18-24 months.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 25, 2010)

This was interesting. I would like to know more of the details. Conditions during storage. etc.

I enlarged the image but couldn't find the synthetic cork I use. Ahhh what am I worried about? My wine barely makes 2 years and it's gone.


----------



## Torch404 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd love to know the line up of the other corks. I'm guessing the brown bottle is the synthetic?


----------



## ashappar (Apr 27, 2010)

makes me see screw caps in a new light! too bad I've got a ton of corked bottles and only a few screw top bottles.

I suspect the synthetics were the early ones since the study started in '99. Fingers crossed that the nomacorcs I'm using now will last close to the 5 years they promise. I want to put some of this years black raspberry wine up for at least 3 years and see how it ages. maybe I'll put a couple bottles under screw tops also.


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 27, 2010)

It won't make a difference to me until Stelvin screw caps are an affordable option for me. Until then, I have to cork.


----------



## deboard (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm sticking with corks as well, it's cheaper at the moment and most bottles I can re-use require them. That's why I wish the article would list the bottles in order with their closures. I'd be more likely to use the best cork closure than switching to screw tops. 

I've noticed a lot of australian wines I buy are screw tops, and some are really good. I will say that some of the best wines I've had were screw tops, but definitely the worst wines I've had were almost all screw tops as well.


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> This was interesting. I would like to know more of the details. Conditions during storage. etc.
> 
> I enlarged the image but couldn't find the synthetic cork I use. Ahhh what am I worried about? My wine barely makes 2 years and it's gone.


\

TWO YEARS!! 
That long LOL


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 27, 2010)

deboard said:


> I'm sticking with corks as well, it's cheaper at the moment and most bottles I can re-use require them. That's why I wish the article would list the bottles in order with their closures. I'd be more likely to use the best cork closure than switching to screw tops.
> 
> I've noticed a lot of australian wines I buy are screw tops, and some are really good. I will say that some of the best wines I've had were screw tops, but definitely the worst wines I've had were almost all screw tops as well.



I agree. I looked through the article and it's links hoping to find something that listed each closure from the pics.

I like a lot of Australian wines, and like you I have noticed a lot of good ones are going to screw tops. I have had good luck with them and have enjoyed the wines just as much. I have actually gotten some bottles of the same vintage d'Arenberg Dead Arm that have used both enclosures. I haven't noticed a discernable difference between the two enclosures when I have opened those bottles... and I tend to let mine sit in the cellar for a few years before I get to them.

If I could find a way to use Stelvin enclosures at a reasonable price at my small hobby level, I'd likely do it. In the meantime, I will continue to use whole cork.


----------

